# SUBOX Mini White Edition - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/6/15)

We are happy to announce that our shipment of the SUBOX Mini White Edition left today and will be with us mid/end of next week.

Those that would like to secure their unit can pre-order here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/white-edition-kanger-subox-mini-full-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (26/6/15)

Any bundles with batteries available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile011 (2/7/15)

Order placed - you guys rock! 

Haven't been this excited about a gadget since my first ipod. Haha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/7/15)

Just to let everyone know that the WHITE EDITIONS have arrived and they are damn sexy 

Get your hands on them while stocks last!!!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/white-edition-kanger-subox-mini-full-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

